# 2015 Tarmac colors?



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone seen the 2015 Tarmac colors... looking for the 105 or Ultegra models...


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

so weird... if I go to the Specialized site, via specialized.com and browse to the early launch bikes, those versions of the Tarmac don't show up, just the SWorks bikes.


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> so weird... if I go to the Specialized site, via specialized.com and browse to the early launch bikes, those versions of the Tarmac don't show up, just the SWorks bikes.


The link I posted is the Eastern European site.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

aaronpass said:


> The link I posted is the Eastern European site.


Ahhh... so we might not get all of those same colors. I hope we do. That clean satin black elite 105 has my name on it... strip that 105 off, put some mechanical dura-ace on it and I'll call it a day.


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> Ahhh... so we might not get all of those same colors. I hope we do. That clean satin black elite 105 has my name on it... strip that 105 off, put some mechanical dura-ace on it and I'll call it a day.


I suspect what is there is pretty close. FYI, your local dealer will have the book with all the 2015 stuff in it. Take a gander this weekend!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

aaronpass said:


> I suspect what is there is pretty close. FYI, your local dealer will have the book with all the 2015 stuff in it. Take a gander this weekend!


no book yet... believe me, I've asked.


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds like your dealer sucks. I've looked at the book at three different dealers up here. Go somewhere else.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Some UK dealers are showing a glossey red Tarmac Expert I don't see on the above site. I'm curious to see if it makes it to the US Market.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

aaronpass said:


> Sounds like your dealer sucks. I've looked at the book at three different dealers up here. Go somewhere else.


I stopped by my dealer today and they had the book now... The clean satin black I like is listed as a "Sport" frame in the US market, which is better, because I'm gonna dump the groupset anyway and put DA on it. Perfect!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I stopped by my dealer today and they had the book now... The clean satin black I like is listed as a "Sport" frame in the US market, which is better, because I'm gonna dump the groupset anyway and put DA on it. Perfect!


Did you get a price for the new Sport frameset?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Did you get a price for the new Sport frameset?


No... I don't believe you can get the "sport" as a frame set. I believe the non SW frameset is the "pro" level bike that is FACT 10R carbon. I am fine with the 9R carbon frame of the "Elite" or "Sport" level bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> No... I don't believe you can get the "sport" as a frame set. I believe the non SW frameset is the "pro" level bike that is FACT 10R carbon. I am fine with the 9R carbon frame of the "Elite" or "Sport" level bikes.


My bad, I thought you were saying Specialized is releasing a Sport level frameset this year, which would make sense and give them something to compete against the Trek Emonda SL frameset that comes in around $1300-$1400 depending on the shop. I now get that your were just saying that the color you like is also available at the Sport level. 

I know not everyone agrees, but the Sport and Elite level Tarmac bikes are great deals in my book. If one can wait, the 2015 is a better deal than the 2014 because you get 11 speed 5800 Shimano 105 (plus the colors are better). I guess that doesn't matter much to you since you are getting rid of the 105 anyway. You might be able to get a 2014 Sport on super deal if you shop around right now as well. It sounds like you are going to end up with a sweet bike at a great price when all is said and done.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> My bad, I thought you were saying Specialized is releasing a Sport level frameset this year, which would make sense and give them something to compete against the Trek Emonda SL frameset that comes in around $1300-$1400 depending on the shop. I now get that your were just saying that the color you like is also available at the Sport level.
> 
> I know not everyone agrees, but the Sport and Elite level Tarmac bikes are great deals in my book. If one can wait, the 2015 is a better deal than the 2014 because you get 11 speed 5800 Shimano 105 (plus the colors are better). I guess that doesn't matter much to you since you are getting rid of the 105 anyway. You might be able to get a 2014 Sport on super deal if you shop around right now as well. It sounds like you are going to end up with a sweet bike at a great price when all is said and done.


Yes... I actually plan on waiting for 2015, I like the colors better than the 2014's. Here's my plan. I'm currently on a 2013 TriCross Elite Disc w/ Ultegra 6700. I want to get the Trmac Sport w/105 5800, and put Dura-ace 9000 on it. I'll put the 105 5800 on the TriCross so both bikes will be 11 speed and I'll sell the 6700.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

The Tarmac will ride VERY differently than the Tricross. You are going from one extreme to the other in handling.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> The Tarmac will ride VERY differently than the Tricross. You are going from one extreme to the other in handling.


Yup... That's the point. I don't want another tri-cross, I got one of those already.


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

http://performancecyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2015-tarmac-brochre.pdf


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

aaronpass said:


> http://performancecyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2015-tarmac-brochre.pdf


interesting... no "sport" and "elite" models in the brochure... I'm betting because those models are still holdover's of the SL4 frame design.


----------

